
Circus 0.5 released - superchink
http://blog.ziade.org/2012/07/06/circus-05-released/
======
smoody
I'm always a little surprised that release update articles like these don't
open with a one sentence description of what the library/package does for
those of us who have never come across it before.

edit: here's a great example of someone doing it right:
<http://docs.celeryproject.org/en/latest/whatsnew-3.0.html>

~~~
tarekziade2
I kinda did it for all previous releases, like the box on the right here:
<http://blog.ziade.org/2012/06/12/circus-04-released>

Will do it for 0.6 thx for the feedback

------
zimbatm
Is the process file-descriptor exchange protocol the same as einhorn (
<https://stripe.com/blog/meet-einhorn> ) ?

------
middus
(Slightly) OT: The "Y U NO STOP COOL FEATURES?" image is a total turnoff to
me. It devalues the product.

~~~
tarekziade2
Ah well, I found it funny - Humor is always risky I guess :)

The documentation at <http://circus.io> otho does not have such things

